

Sioux Falls Man Donates Collection Of Nearly 18k Science Fiction Books - another
http://www.kdlt.com/news/local-news/sioux-falls-man-donates-collection-of-nearly-18000-books/33659878

======
detaro
I imagine University of Iowa now has a bunch of cursing librarians, trying to
figure out where to put 18k books they didn't expect.

------
jacquesm
> Allen says he's read about 25 percent of the books in his basement

Interesting. I don't own any books that I haven't read. My rule is that I
can't buy another one before I've finished the previous one and I've only
stopped reading a book once or twice and violated that self imposed rule.

He's probably still read more SF than anybody alive, impressive.

~~~
JoshuaDavid
> He's probably still read more SF than anybody alive, impressive.

25% of 18,000 books is 4500 books. Over a 25 year period, that works out to
one book every two days. That is indeed quite impressive, and though I'm sure
somebody out there has read even more, building a collection like that takes
some serious dedication.

